# dead wood harder on saw chains?



## jpl1nh (Jun 12, 2007)

Is it just me or does dead wood dull a chain faster than live.  I've been cutting a lot of dead black locust and it seems that it dulls my chain really quickly.  I also cut a lot of dead red oak and have the same experience.  When I cut into something live I'm throwin lots of chips, but the dead stuff seems to throw a lot more saw dust.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 12, 2007)

Yup, the harder stuff (whether owing to being a harder species or a drier log) tends to wear chains faster and to produce smaller chips.  Hardwood that is dead, standing, bark-less, and sunbaked...bad news.


----------



## restorer (Jun 12, 2007)

jpl1nh said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does dead wood dull a chain faster than live.  I've been cutting a lot of dead black locust and it seems that it dulls my chain really quickly.  I also cut a lot of dead red oak and have the same experience.  When I cut into something live I'm throwin lots of chips, but the dead stuff seems to throw a lot more saw dust.



When I read the title I thought, if it's pine it's easier, no resin to drag it down, but if it's like BL oops, should have gotten after it sooner. Get a couple spare chains and a good fast sharpener, and remember green is really easier.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Jun 12, 2007)

I think others have reported that black locust in particular is hard on chains.  All of my locust was pre-cut, so I can't say either way.

Me, I'd love to get more wood without bark.  Dirty and/or sandy bark will dull a chain quick, and I seem to get a lot of that.


----------



## ourhouse (Jun 13, 2007)

I find Locust and dead Elm are hard on chains. I find my self sharping my saws at work a lot more at work when cutting them.


----------



## snowfreak (Jun 14, 2007)

I own a small chipper, when chipping dead dry branches I must sharpen my knives much quicker.
I never really noticed a difference when cutting with the chainsaw.  The chipper only has two knives so its making contact with the wood more often than the teeth of the chainsaw.


----------

